# The Gyroid sound database. Started by me and you can check it out on Tumblr.



## Aria Nook Violet (May 26, 2014)

For some time in tumblr I started to record the sounds of the gyroids in new leaf. I made a search to see if anyone had done this already but I didn't find anything so I decided to start recording it myself. Here the description.

"So I decided to start recording the gyroids sound since I can’t find them anywhere and I would to have like a database with all the sound the various gyroids so for example easier to know what gyroids fit better together, which ones make a great combinations on the Club LOL or what is the right gyroid to give a villager. I will be recording as I find them. They will be posted during the week since in the weekend I need some space to post the music boxes. I am posting on tumblr because I want to share this little database with others if you ever need to know a gyroid sound just search for the tag *gyroidsound* on tumblr and you will find all my recordings."

This is still a work in progress but you can find my recording of gyroids here. You may also notice I record other stuff on my blog but I will talk about it in another thread later. Thank you so much for the support and nice message I have been recieving.  I decided now to bring these news to the forums since I think you all should know about this. 

There is no need to do an tumblr account. You can find them here: http://aria-nook-violet.tumblr.com/tagged/gyroidsound


----------



## Saturniidae (May 26, 2014)

let me know if you need gyroids i have A LOT i can just give away for free . this is a wonderful thing to do because for a while i looked up sounds. I wish you could preview sounds in the catalog.


----------



## nekosync (May 26, 2014)

This is actually perfect - now I can choose one that goes well with the songs I like. Thank you!!


----------



## LyraVale (May 26, 2014)

This is a really good idea! They put a lot of thought into the design and sounds of the gyroids, and it's something that's often overlooked by most of the players I think. I only ever noticed the tootoids. XD But the others have some really cool sounds too, like the warbloids....it's just hard to tell when they are all in a room together, the sounds get mixed up....so anyway, that's why your idea is very helpful....great job!


----------



## AmyK (May 26, 2014)

This idea is really helpful, I've always been thinking that a database would be a great thing to have when I organized my gyroids. I also have a bunch of them to give away, just shoot me a message if you're interested. Thanks for sharing your work!


----------

